# Can I take a pawprint with non-toxic finger paint?



## EnaEna (Aug 23, 2012)

I want to make a gift for my friend, who absolutely loves hedgehogs but can't get one. I was thinking of carefully taking a pawprint of my hedgie's paw using non-toxic children's fingerpaint.
I am most certainly not going to let him try to eat it, and right after it, he's getting a good foot bath.
Is this too dangerous or bad to do with a hedgehog? I'm going to be as careful as I can, but if it's too hazardous to his health, I won't do it.
Is there something else I can use instead of non-toxic finger paint, if that's no good?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Perfectly fine. You could also use those little attached tubs of children's paints. Just don't use something like model car paint because even though it is non toxic and water based, it dries fast and doesn't wash off.


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree with Nancy. Perfectly fine. I did that with all my Chinese crested dogs and it worked beautifully. I never thought to try it on Percy, but now I will.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

That's such a cool idea! I'd love to see a picture if you do it.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Small request: if your hedgie decides to anoint with the paint and covers him/herself in foamy paint... will you take a picture?


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I think thats sounds like a cute idea, let us know how it turns out please


----------

